# Lighting



## asphalter (Nov 26, 2012)

i have the juwel t8 t5 unit 28 w bulbs ,but this is to bright can i get less wattate bulbs or can i use amazon frogbit ,can you help,thanks


----------



## asphalter (Nov 26, 2012)

I have solved the problem by wrapping foil around the bulbs,its working great,read it on one of forums fish are everywhere now.
thanks


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Easiest way to solve it


----------



## PhantastickFish (Dec 29, 2006)

You can take foil or tape and either put it on the bulb or on the glass of the fixture. Every like 3 inches.


----------



## PhantastickFish (Dec 29, 2006)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/36567-how-do-i-dim-my-lights/


----------

